
The Farewell Suit - Kaibeezy
https://www.globalgradshow.com/projects/the-farewell-suit/
======
Kaibeezy
_The Farewell Suit proposes a new type of hazard suit, fully compliant with
hospitals’ sanitary norms, to allow family members of dying patients to say
goodbye, in the most humane way possible._

Global Grad Show COVID-19 initiative: Finding solutions to collateral issues
of the pandemic -
[https://www.globalgradshow.com/covid-19-projects/](https://www.globalgradshow.com/covid-19-projects/)

